# please help to identify



## stef (Apr 21, 2007)

this bike have a copper badge from Canadian Cycling and motor and the badge has  perfect writen in the middle. can you please tell me from wich era this bike is?


----------



## thebikeguy (May 7, 2007)

Am I the only one that can only see top part of the pic? The pic might be too large to post. You can go to http://imageshack.us to resize it. Without seeing the bike, the copper headbadge would put it somewhere in the 20s or 30s. I have a 24 CCM with that headbadge on it. It would appear that it has the wrong size rear wheel on it.


----------



## militarymonark (May 7, 2007)

i see the whole thing. The best thing for you to do is go to nostalgic.net and look at the photo archives and match it up the best you can.


----------



## ccm doug (Oct 19, 2007)

*perfect*

its a ccm canadian made its one of the many names build up here


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 19, 2007)

I would guess '30s. no real reason but the seat looks like it and the overall feel of the bike, maybe newer.
Scott


----------

